# Wild camping break in



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

News in the village today ,attempted break in, a Belgian motorhome parked by the canal du midi on Thurday night ,occupants in bed,Beware!! 

Near the Canal the Berge campsite at Villeneuve les Beziers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Moral of the story.


Wild camping is not as safe as aires or sites.

Thats why Lady p will not do it.
Dave p


----------

